# Finally got eggs



## dpappas319 (Jun 26, 2012)

Woke up this morning and got my first ever eggs. 2 were perfect and one was shell less.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Yay! Congratulations! Don't worry about the shell-less egg. They will get better. Takes a bit for them once they start laying.


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

great news, its fab when you get your first eggs. i still love going and collecting mine.


----------



## dpappas319 (Jun 26, 2012)

7chicks said:


> Yay! Congratulations! Don't worry about the shell-less egg. They will get better. Takes a bit for them once they start laying.


Thank you it was very exciting.


----------



## dpappas319 (Jun 26, 2012)

rob said:


> great news, its fab when you get your first eggs. i still love going and collecting mine.


Thanks. Yes I am looking forward to it every day.


----------



## kiwicsi (Sep 24, 2012)

Congratulations! I'm a chicken newbie too and it was very recently that I collected my first egg. I was so excited I posted it on here too, and facebook!


----------

